# Help with clean bulking diet.



## Rod1222 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm rod. 

I've been lifting forever haha, blessed with great genetics regarding muscle density. Cursed with a gut and love handles. 

6 ft, 300pounds. I occasionally prep for a powerlifting meet or two every couple years. Dirty bulked my way up to 300+ mammoth pounds, and now I would like to change my eating habits into something more suited for a leaner physique. 


Dirty bulking was awesome, I ran a little dbol and test my first cycle and exploded in strength. Tren and test second cycle did the same but also gave me crazy mass. 

What did I eat? Everything. All day, everyday. 

Any types of advice would be greatest appreciated.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 24, 2014)

Cut back on the carbs


----------



## dorian777 (Jul 24, 2014)

Try 3 days low carbs (100g) and 1 day high (500-700g) and so on. That along with fasted cardio in the am and some fat-burners should get you there. HGH helps too if you can afford and get ahold of some real stuff.


----------



## Rod1222 (Jul 24, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> Try 3 days low carbs (100g) and 1 day high (500-700g) and so on. That along with fasted cardio in the am and some fat-burners should get you there. HGH helps too if you can afford and get ahold of some real stuff.



Cycle carbs year round? And what are your thoughts on intermittent fasting throughout the day? I feel like it would cut some serious fat, but also a substantial amount of muscle along with it. 

I like being able to lift heavy weights, so ideally and obviously--Id like to somehow keep as much of my mass as possible. 

If you don't mind, what is your meal plan like?


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 24, 2014)

I am clean bulking right now with great success. This is what has worked for me.

DO NOT CUT CARBS!

Cycle them a bit so that you are eating more of them on training days. Especially leg and back days.

Plus add in 65- 100 grams of carbs intra/post workout.

Have one cheat meal per week.

Keep fats low to moderate. 5-15 gms per meal

For drugs, I've used Tren even when bulking but at moderate dosages along with Prop and Anavar.

Again, this is what worked for me.


----------



## dorian777 (Jul 24, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I am clean bulking right now with great success. This is what has worked for me.
> 
> DO NOT CUT CARBS!
> 
> ...



Good advice. Tren ace is the secret weapon in the arsenal of drugs. It will literally burn the fat right off.


----------



## Rod1222 (Jul 24, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I am clean bulking right now with great success. This is what has worked for me.
> 
> DO NOT CUT CARBS!
> 
> ...








Do you have a sample meal plan you adhere to? I'm just looking for something to get me started.  Of course, thanks to everyone who replied with actual answers!


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 25, 2014)

Rod1222 said:


> Do you have a sample meal plan you adhere to? I'm just looking for something to get me started.  Of course, thanks to everyone who replied with actual answers!



Guess I could type one out. How bout tmrw? 

Basicly I just count macros. protein about 50 grams, carbs 50-80 and like I said fat is 5-15 each meal.

BTW, the protein works out to about 1.5-2 grams/lb of BW for me.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 25, 2014)

when you check out does your cart look like this for the week


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok normally I eat 7 times plus an Intra workout drink on days I train so I guess that would be 8x's

Immediately upon waking   Cup of oats, scoop of protein, 2 tbs of PB 1/4 c egg whites

Intra drink, 20 grams protein, 65-100 gms of carbs

Same as meal 1 if working, if not cup of whites, two whole eggs  and about 8 oz of red potatoes 

8oz 93/7 ground beef and 84 gms of whole wheat pasta

8 oz chicken breast, 8 oz red potatoes

shake with 50 grams protein and 60 -80 grams of carbs from oats

ground beef meal again

meal one again

this is typical but sometimes I will go "off the wall" on the post workout meal

Cheat meal every Friday night. Usually a whole pizza


----------



## Rod1222 (Jul 27, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Ok normally I eat 7 times plus an Intra workout drink on days I train so I guess that would be 8x's
> 
> Immediately upon waking   Cup of oats, scoop of protein, 2 tbs of PB 1/4 c egg whites
> 
> ...




This is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks man! My xl pizza eating days are over lol


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 27, 2014)

Rod1222 said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks man! My xl pizza eating days are over lol


Still gotta have one per week


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 29, 2014)

6 foot 300 lbs, wow, you're a monster

seems like I read one time the old school boxers and wrestlers way of cutting weight was to stop eating carbs (starches as they called em back then) a couple hours before bedtime and then do cardio first thing in the morning when your glycogen stores have been depleted...more weight, stop eating em longer before bed, less weight eat closer to bed...during the day it doesn't really matter...could be b.s. but seemed to make sense


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 29, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> View attachment 16118when you check out does your cart look like this for the week



orange juice? too much sugar!
Kellogg's? that gmo wheat gonna inflame your intestines!
pasteurized milk? have fun drinking all that dead bacteria!

  just kidding


----------



## joh9356 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Ok normally I eat 7 times plus an Intra workout drink on days I train so I guess that would be 8x's
> 
> Immediately upon waking   Cup of oats, scoop of protein, 2 tbs of PB 1/4 c egg whites
> 
> ...



Sandpig, you nailed it bro. Almost EXACTLY where I'm at with these meals and frequencies.


----------



## Rod1222 (Jul 31, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> View attachment 16118when you check out does your cart look like this for the week



I butcher my own meat from a farm so no. No my cart doesn't look like that. 

I don't eat raisin bran, I'm a family size lucky charms kinda guy haha. 

I know What you're trying to say with that, yes I eat big. Just not clean.


----------



## Rod1222 (Jul 31, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> 6 foot 300 lbs, wow, you're a monster
> 
> seems like I read one time the old school boxers and wrestlers way of cutting weight was to stop eating carbs (starches as they called em back then) a couple hours before bedtime and then do cardio first thing in the morning when your glycogen stores have been depleted...more weight, stop eating em longer before bed, less weight eat closer to bed...during the day it doesn't really matter...could be b.s. but seemed to make sense



Thanks man, and yeah I read that same carb thing you were talking about. My body reacts immediately to whatever I eat. High carbs-I become a furnace. Low carbs--I lose all life force and lay in bed lol. I'm trying to find the happy medium and shred my ass to deathhhh. I've never been lean, always bulky and blocky.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 31, 2014)

Yea I want to in time. Don't have the room for it now but next year  I should be good


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm the same way with the carbs, I need lots of em.  I'm a blast furnace on them without them - even at 3-400 a day, I'm tired, flat and feel very weak and unmotivated.  Right now, I've just shifted into an off season mode of diet and training - this does NOT mean 'get fat and eat shit' mode.  I'm still lean and eat clean.  Yesterday I had almost 900 carbs with a total kCal intake of around 7,900.  Not that I recommend this for everyone, I know what I can handle in both food volume and not packing on flab.


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 5, 2014)

Every body is different not only in what 8t can handle but how it grows and all other ways. People have to find what works with them self. A daily log helps more then anything


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 5, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> Every body is different not only in what 8t can handle but how it grows and all other ways. People have to find what works with them self. A daily log helps more then anything



This!  Individual differences are just a fact of life, there are guidelines, but there is no cookie cutter approach someone else can give you for meeting _your_ goals.  Logging your food intake regularly is the only way to assess where you are and where you want to go.  Good post chaotic.
Grim


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Sep 13, 2014)

Rod1222 said:


> Hey guys, I'm rod.
> 
> I've been lifting forever haha, blessed with great genetics regarding muscle density. Cursed with a gut and love handles.
> 
> ...



To build muscle & lose fat, you need a variety of proteins, veggies, fruits, carbs, and healthy fats. Eating protein helps building & maintaining muscle. But it also helps fat loss: protein has a higher thermic effect than carbs/fats.<br />
<br />
Eating fats also helps fat loss: your body holds fat if you don't eat fats. Fruits & veggies contain vitamins & minerals, necessary for recovery from your workouts. And carbs fuel your muscles so you feel full of energy at the gym.<br />
<br />
Lots of you struggle to get these foods. Sometimes because you're too busy or sometimes because you just lack information. This list will help you — 20 super foods you need to build muscle & lose fat.<br />
<br />
<br />
1. Whole Eggs. Cheap & rich source of protein: 7g/egg. The yolk contains most nutrients: half the protein, vitamins A/D/E and cholesterol to naturally increase your testosterone levels.<br />
<br />
Don't worry about cholesterol in eggs. Dietary cholesterol isn't bound to blood cholesterol. Read this, this, this & this. If you have bad cholesterol, lower your body fat rather than throwing the yolk away.<br />
<br />
<br />
2. Fish Oil. Reduces inflammation (joints/skin), lowers body fat and increases testosterone levels. You need 9000mg EPA/DHA per day. Since you'll probably struggle to get that from eating fatty fish, consider a fish oil supplement.<br />
<br />
<br />
3. Wild Salmon. One of the best sources of omega-3 fatty acids that also gets you 20g protein per 100g serving. Farm raised salmon is, however, omega-3 deficient: it's corn/grain fed. Go with wild salmon.<br />
<br />
<br />
4. Berries. Strong antioxidants that prevent cancer, heart & eye diseases. Any kind works: cranberries, raspberries, blackberries, blueberries, etc. Buy fresh or frozen berries and mix with oatmeal.<br />
<br />
<br />
5. Yogurt. Contain bacteria that improve your gastrointestinal health. Don't buy frozen yogurt or yogurt with added sugar and fruits at the bottom. Get plain low fat yogurt. Eat it with berries & flax seeds.<br />
<br />
<br />
6. Flax Seeds. Source of fiber, protein & omega-3. Grind the flax seeds to get the most out of them. Take 1 tbsp with yogurt & berries before going to bed. Stay away from flax oil: it's unstable and contains no fiber.<br />
<br />
<br />
7. Extra Virgin Olive Oil. 70% monounsaturated fats that protect against heart diseases and cancer. Add 1-2 tbsp olive oil to your salads. Buy Extra Virgin Olive Oil: it contains more polyphenols and tastes better.<br />
<br />
<br />
8. Mixed Nuts. Contain mono- & polyunsaturated fats, proteins, fiber, vitamin E, zinc, potassium, magnesium, etc. Mixed nuts are caloric dense, great if you're a skinny guy who wants to gain weight.<br />
<br />
Anything works: almonds, walnuts, cashews, hazelnuts, ... Peanut butter also works as long as you buy natural peanut butter without added salts/sugars.<br />
<br />
<br />
9. Red Meat. Protein, vitamin B12, heme iron, zinc, creatine, carnosine and even omega-3 if you eat grass-fed beef. Eat steaks & hamburgers from top round or sirloin. Read Dr. Lonnie Lowery's article on Meat.<br />
<br />
<br />
10. Broccoli. High in cancer-fighting phytochemicals and anti-estrogenic indoles. Broccoli is also high in soluble fiber and low calorie, helping fat loss. Eat other cruciferous vegetables for a change: cabbage, bok choy, cauliflower, kale, ...<br />
<br />
<br />
11. Spinach. One of the most alkaline foods. Spinach prevents muscle & bone loss, but also cancer and heart diseases because of its high nutrient profile. Try one of the spinach recipes I shared a while back.<br />
<br />
<br />
12. Turkey. If you don't believe saturated fat is good for you, try white turkey. The leanest beef has about 4.5g saturated fat/100g, while white turkey has close to 0g (that why it's so dry). Eat turkey with spinach & quinoa.<br />
<br />
<br />
13. Quinoa. South American "king of grains". Quinoa is higher in fiber & protein than rice or oats, tastes a lot better and is gluten free. Buy the whiter grain, it's better quality. Eat it post workout with meat & spinach.<br />
<br />
<br />
14. Oats. Reduce cholesterol, provide you with low-gi carbs for energy, and high in soluble fiber. Try this post workout shake of whey & oats.<br />
<br />
<br />
15. Tomatoes. High in lycopene, which prevents cancer. The lycopene in tomato paste is 4 times more bioavailable than in fresh tomatoes. Have pizza or pasta with tomato sauce & olive oil post strength training.<br />
<br />
<br />
16. Oranges. Vitamin C to fight diseases, magnesium to lower blood pressure, anti-oxidant beta-carotenes, etc. Quit drinking processed orange juice which often has added sugars. Eat oranges or make your own orange juice.<br />
<br />
<br />
17. Apples. Pectin in apples helps weight loss by increasing satiety. Apples are also the strongest antioxidiant after cranberries (eat the peels). Unfortunately apples are one of the most pesticide-contaminated fruits. Go organic.<br />
<br />
<br />
18. Carrots. Their huge vitamin A content improves eye-health, especially night vision. Carrots are also rich in fiber, low calorie and taste good, even raw.<br />
<br />
<br />
19. Water. Your body holds water if you don't drink enough. Drinking prevents water retention, helps muscle recovery and prevents dehydration from strength training. Get a brita filter and drink 2 cups of water with each meal.<br />
<br />
<br />
20. Green Tea. Strong antioxidant and natural diuretic. Green tea also speeds up fat loss, prevents cancer and improves blood sugar & circulation. Drink green tea in the morning instead of coffee. Real green tea, not the teabags.<br />
<br />
<br />
Putting it All Together. Eat proteins, veggies, fruits & fats every 3 hours. 2 cups water with each meal. Carbs post workout only. Junk food 10% of the time. Get stronger in the meanwhile and you'll build muscle & lose fat.<br/>


----------



## Sandpig (Sep 13, 2014)

I gotta disagree ^^. You don't need fruits and veggies to lose fat and gain muscle.

Now are they healthy for you? Sure, but not needed for this purpose.


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 13, 2014)

The Grim Repper said:


> I'm the same way with the carbs, I need lots of em.  I'm a blast furnace on them without them - even at 3-400 a day, I'm tired, flat and feel very weak and unmotivated.  Right now, I've just shifted into an off season mode of diet and training - this does NOT mean 'get fat and eat shit' mode.  I'm still lean and eat clean.  Yesterday I had almost 900 carbs with a total kCal intake of around 7,900.  Not that I recommend this for everyone, I know what I can handle in both food volume and not packing on flab.



HOLY SHIT. eating like that while staying lean it`s a dream for me  lol


----------

